# Lighting in Tropheus tank



## kmwcane (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey everyone,

What does everyone recommend as the best flourescent bulb to highlight the colors of Tropehus. I really do not want a bulb that gives off a blue hue, but other than that, I am up for suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

It would help to know gallons, footprint, and whether or not you want them to graze on algae like they do in the lake.


----------



## kmwcane (Jul 27, 2004)

The tanks are all 6 feet long, generally about 18-24 in height, same for width.

My main concern is that the lighting bring out the best coloration in my Tropheus (Ikola, Red Rainbows, Nkonde) without having any type of blue or yellowish hue. I hope this makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i use a Sylvania fluorescent named 'designer warm white'. it is a bright 3000k that shows well in deep tanks also. they also make a very nice 'warm white deluxe' available in 4 ft only. both are in the 40w range, so offer no crazy plant potential. avoid 'cool' whites (4100) if you want to reduce blues.


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

For good color viewing I really like the Philips Aquarelle, 10.000K.
It is not blue or anything like that.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

The absolute best lighting I have ever used for my Ilangi's is 55w Compact Fluorescent fixtures with GE 9325k bulbs.

I have used a ton of different lighting being that I also do the high-tech planted and full blown reef tanks.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I like the 9325K bulbs also. REally nice


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

eklikewhoa said:


> The absolute best lighting I have ever used for my Ilangi's is 55w Compact Fluorescent fixtures with GE 9325k bulbs.
> 
> Eklikewhoa,
> 
> Where do you get this bulb to purchase???


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## kmwcane (Jul 27, 2004)

So, a bulb around 10,000K is what I am looking for?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

10,000k is bluish white and somewhat green in a deep tank....will wash out reds/yellows badly.


----------



## kmwcane (Jul 27, 2004)

hmmm, okay, I do not want to wash out reds and yellows, as my tanks house Ikola, Nkonde and Red Rainbows!

What bulb do I need to bring out the best look in those groups?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

9325k
8000k
6700k


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I know this is a really old thread, but this topic is currently of interest to me and I am puzzled by something from the info above:

9325K is highly recommended to bring out the best in Tropheus but 10,000K will wash them out?? We're not talking about a big difference in color temperature there! Is it because the 9325's are CF's? (Is there something about them that invalidates comparisons solely based on K rating?) If it's that last 700K that pushes it over the edge into the blues, then would a 10,000K + 6,700K combo work well?


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

i run a glo 48in fixture on my 6ft moliro/lufubu tank,with dual 10,000k bulbs,best for color as previously mentoned,anything under 10,000k is too yellowish,48in works well but might step up to a 72in fixture in the future.........seen my trophs,all 8 varients,under both,wont go back.....
Goodluck
Chad


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the input Chad.

As there seems to be conflicting info on that in the above posts I guess the question is to eklikewhoa (should he happen to notice this) as he is the one who feels the 10,000K will wash out reds and yellows badly, but that the 9325K CF's are ideal...


----------



## marr23 (Mar 31, 2008)

*** tryed 6000k,6700k,didnt like them,more for planted tanks,the 18000k are good also,like an aqua glo,anything in the white/blue spectrum..............funny most of my varients are sp.reds(moliro and kachese)and yellow bodied,(ie lufubu,kasanga,muzi)..............and hate anything less than 10,000k.......
Chad


----------

